
Pre-Alpha Python Package Creates Variables for Your Files - daegontaven
https://github.com/daegontaven/filemapper/
======
jkgluyfcchc
I didn't know you could do that... looks primitive though

------
hackergreat
can making variables be considered hacking ?

~~~
pypunk
if thats not what it was intended to do, yes

------
pypunk
python user here ! can confirm it works.

